# Did you know your left side should be dominant?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

According to LPGA Hall of Famer Kathy Whitworth:

"The golfer's left side must be the dominant part of the swing. This is the only way to get maximum power and accuracy. If the right side takes over, there is no golf swing."

Obviously, if you're a lefty you would need to apply this principle to your right side!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I would totally agree with that opinion. The swing has to start from your left hip and "pull" the club through the ball, not push with the right side.


----------

